# Lila & Daisy Playing



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Plays great from my end.....nice video..... I love the way dogs play...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Boy I bet they slept good last night! LOL


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This video is from little over a year ago. Sorry I didn't explain it better.
Typical of me... 
Joe


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awww...now that is cute...especially the momma rolling around in the grass. Thanxs for sharing !!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

You're welcome. Anyhow, I am also having fun with editing these videos...


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

:bowl: good i bet that was fun......... i really wish i was a dog sometimes.........


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That's a great video! How are you adding the text?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I use ProShow Gold 2.6, it's quite user friendly and it has a set of some really amazing features.
Here is the link: Photodex Corporation - ProShow Gold
I think it really is worth the money.
Joe :wave:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Joe said:


> I use ProShow Gold 2.6, it's quite user friendly and it has a set of some really amazing features.
> Here is the link: Photodex Corporation - ProShow Gold
> I think it really is worth the money.
> Joe :wave:


Cool! And you can download a free 15-day trial!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, give it a try and post some video. I am looking forward to it already


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Well darn... I DLed the trial, made a quick video, and the finished product has "Made as an Evaluation of ProShowGold" written across the whole thing


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Cool! And you can download a free 15-day trial!


Use Window Movie Maker....comes with Windows XP, and you can add text, edit movies.....I've used it for all three of my son's montages.


----------

